
India Joins Russia, China in Questioning U.S. Dollar Dominance - aj
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aR7yfqUwTb4M
======
newacc
this is beginning of the End of US$ - it is just the matter of time when BRIC
nations would decide about world trade, economics and monitory policies ...

